# 22.5.2 amd and gpu-z 2.46.0



## Boombastik (May 23, 2022)

After 22.5.2 with a rx580 amd card, the clock shows as 0.


----------



## W1zzard (May 23, 2022)

Did you try a reboot?

This is today's 22.5.2 Beta or the 22.5.2 Preview from earlier this month?


----------



## Boombastik (May 23, 2022)

Yes i reboot.
Today 22.5.2 beta.


----------



## Divide Overflow (May 23, 2022)

Was the GPU under any load?  
I'm seeing 0 MHz reported at idle, but normal boost clocks reported when the GPU has a load.


----------



## Boombastik (May 23, 2022)

I tested with load in polaris the clock are reported as 0 MHz. Hwinfo detects them right. I even reinstall the driver.

In a neighboring forum.


----------



## The Masked Onion (May 25, 2022)

I'm having the exact same issue with my RX580 with GPU-Z v2.46.0. HWinfo is still reporting correctly.

Using 22.5.2 DCH with a driver date of 17th May 2022.


----------



## Boombastik (Jun 8, 2022)

@W1zzard  Anything new to this?


----------



## regorwin56 (Jun 13, 2022)

The Masked Onion said:


> I'm having the exact same issue with my RX580 with GPU-Z v2.46.0. HWinfo is still reporting correctly.
> 
> Using 22.5.2 DCH with a driver date of 17th May 2022.


Have you tried the WHQL version of 22.5.2? Does an older version of GPU Z (like version 2.45) also have this problem?


----------



## Boombastik (Jun 13, 2022)

Yes whql has the same problem on Polaris card. I didn't tried older version as @W1zzard, didnt ask for troubleshooting, so I think that the problem is from his side.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 13, 2022)

This definitely looks like a bug, just havent had time to look into it. Seems easy enough to reproduce


----------



## regorwin56 (Jun 13, 2022)

Boombastik said:


> Yes whql has the same problem on Polaris card. I didn't tried older version as @W1zzard, didnt ask for troubleshooting, so I think that the problem is from his side.


Have you encountered this problem with other cards besides RX580?



Boombastik said:


> Yes whql has the same problem on Polaris card. I didn't tried older version as @W1zzard, didnt ask for troubleshooting, so I think that the problem is from his side.


I'm wondering what other cards are affected by this bug


----------



## Naki (Jun 13, 2022)

Same issue here on the older RX 480 "Ellesmere":





Drivers are the 22.5.2 Beta, dated May 17th 2022, and OS is Windows 11 Pro, ver. *21H2.*

Main/1st tab screenshot, in spoiler:


Spoiler


----------



## rockit00 (Jun 13, 2022)

This is the 22.5.2 bug that affects SpeedFan, MSI Afterburner and GPU-Z. It appears to affect RX 480, 570, 580, 590, and 6600XT.


----------



## regorwin56 (Jun 13, 2022)

rockit00 said:


> This is the 22.5.2 bug that affects SpeedFan, MSI Afterburner and GPU-Z. It appears to affect RX 480, 570, 580, 590, and 6600XT.


I didn't expect the impact to be so big. Does CPUZ also have it?


----------



## rockit00 (Jun 13, 2022)

I have not tried CPUZ yet. I started a thread concerning "SpeedFan does not recognize my RX 580 after Adrenalin 22.5.2 update" several days ago. Go there for updates and potential remedies.


----------



## regorwin56 (Jun 13, 2022)

rockit00 said:


> I have not tried CPUZ yet. I started a thread concerning "SpeedFan does not recognize my RX 580 after Adrenalin 22.5.2 update" several days ago. Go there for updates and potential remedies.



Regarding the issue you mentioned before, just downgrade back to 22.5.1 in the end can the three apps you mentioned work back to normal? (Contains SpeedFan)


----------



## Naki (Jun 13, 2022)

Right - for me CPU-Z also broken, I think?  
No time or willingness to downgrade my GPU drivers, I do not use that part of CPU-Z, or CPU-Z itself that much anyway. 






For comparison, on my older GPU PC -- using Radeon R9 390 GPU - CPU-Z shows some clocks in that same area.
(So, R9 390 is not affected.)


----------



## rockit00 (Jun 13, 2022)

I reverted to 22.5.1 only and SpeedFan still didn't recognize my RX 580. Others used DDU and various other methods to remedy their issues.  @eidairaman1 says that the Crimson/Adrenalin folder must be removed to undo the issue. I think @ssateneth tried the DDU method. I haven't tried anything else myself.


----------



## Naki (Jun 13, 2022)

I think you should email the SpeedFan author, if SpeedFan lacks online forums such as these ones here. 

(And if you already did email him, great!)


----------



## rockit00 (Jun 13, 2022)

@Naki SpeedFan 4.52 is abandoned since 2016. It works fine with all Adrenalin up to 22.5.2.


----------



## Naki (Jun 13, 2022)

rockit00 said:


> @Naki SpeedFan 4.52 is abandoned since 2016. It works fine with all Adrenalin up to 22.5.2.


Okay, sorry to hear this, I was not aware of that.

So, GPU-Z and CPU-Z remain as ones to possibly fix.  And AfterBurner too.


----------



## rockit00 (Jun 13, 2022)

Yes Sir, and possibly HWmonitor also. I am going to install it to check with 22.5.2. edit: I can't check it with 22.5.2 as I have reverted back to 22.5.1. The latest version of HWmonitor shows my RX580 and other values working normally. CPU-Z sees the RX 580 but no clocks. GPU-Z sees my RX 580 but no clocks.


----------



## Naki (Jun 14, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> This definitely looks like a bug, just havent had time to look into it. Seems easy enough to reproduce



@W1zzard - to get this bug fixed sooner, do you think you need some more screenshots, and/or maybe a short capture video of the issue? 

If you want, you could remote access my problem PC, if you think that will help.
(We can use Skype screen sharing or AnyDesk for this, as my TeamViewer account is again acting up lately..)


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 14, 2022)

Don't need anything, I have all these cards here


----------



## Naki (Jun 14, 2022)

OK, thanks. Hope it is an easy fix!


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 15, 2022)

AMD reached out to me to check on the status of this issue, so I finally did some testing with Polaris.

It seems the API call that I've been using to read the clocks is now broken, I have a workaround, but will wait a few days for more info from AMD.


----------



## Naki (Jun 16, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> AMD reached out to me to check on the status of this issue, so I finally did some testing with Polaris.
> 
> It seems the API call that I've been using to read the clocks is now broken, I have a workaround, but will wait a few days for more info from AMD.



Great!  Thanks for the quick update.
Looking forward to it.


----------



## ssateneth (Jun 21, 2022)

rockit00 said:


> This is the 22.5.2 bug that affects SpeedFan, MSI Afterburner and GPU-Z. It appears to affect RX 480, 570, 580, 590, and 6600XT.


I made the post about 6600xt. The 6600XT is not affected by this bug. It only affects polaris. I misspoke when including 6600xt


----------



## Naki (Jun 21, 2022)

RX 480 is not Polaris, but is affected too.


----------



## ssateneth (Jun 21, 2022)

Naki said:


> RX 480 is not Polaris, but is affected too.


RX 480 is polaris.





						Radeon 400 series - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Naki (Jun 21, 2022)

Okay, sorry. 
So "Ellesmere" appears to be part of the Polaris family, along with the lower end Baffin, Oland, Cape Verde Pro and so on. 
Thanks. 
(does not show in GPU-Z main screen)


----------



## regorwin56 (Jun 22, 2022)

Naki said:


> Okay, sorry.
> So "Ellesmere" appears to be part of the Polaris family, along with the lower end Baffin, Oland, Cape Verde Pro and so on.
> Thanks.
> (does not show in GPU-Z main screen)


Cape Verde Pro/Oland Is it Polaris? Remember he used GCN1.0


----------



## ssateneth (Jun 22, 2022)

regorwin56 said:


> Cape Verde Pro/Oland Is it Polaris? Remember he used GCN1.0


Dont focus so much on codenames. Just anything before 400 series has moved to legacy status and the latest driver to support anything 300 or older (including fury) is 21.5.2. RX 460/470/480/550/560/570/580/590 are supported by 22.5.2 and have the bugged driver interaction with core mhz reporting and fan % in msi afterburner


----------



## regorwin56 (Jun 25, 2022)

rockit00 said:


> This is the 22.5.2 bug that affects SpeedFan, MSI Afterburner and GPU-Z. It appears to affect RX 480, 570, 580, 590, and 6600XT.


Is there a problem using AMD's 22.6.1 driver released yesterday?
Speedfan whether the problem can be improved


----------



## ssateneth (Jun 25, 2022)

regorwin56 said:


> Is there a problem using AMD's 22.6.1 driver released yesterday?
> Speedfan whether the problem can be improved


22.6.1 is only for windows 7, and for legacy products using windows 10/11 (radeon 300 series and older, including radeon fury). 22.6.1 is not available for windows 10/11 for radeon 400 series and newer. also 22.6.1 is built on an older codebase than 22.5.2, so if speedfan/gpuz/msi afterburner work for 22.6.1 on windows 7 or legacy products, its not because something was fixed but because its an older driver.


----------



## regorwin56 (Jun 26, 2022)

ssateneth said:


> 22.6.1 is only for windows 7, and for legacy products using windows 10/11 (radeon 300 series and older, including radeon fury). 22.6.1 is not available for windows 10/11 for radeon 400 series and newer. also 22.6.1 is built on an older codebase than 22.5.2, so if speedfan/gpuz/msi afterburner work for 22.6.1 on windows 7 or legacy products, its not because something was fixed but because its an older driver.


I would like to know if this detection problem can be solved simply by updating the graphics card driver


----------



## Naki (Jun 26, 2022)

Please read previous posts here, from June 13th - I am afraid R9 390 does not have the problem.
Only newer RX 400 series & 500 series do.

I am afraid as @ssateneth says, NO Radeon driver updates from AMD for RX 400/500 yet, so nothing here to test (at least for now).


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 29, 2022)

I just got confirmation from AMD that they will fix this in the next driver release.


----------



## Naki (Jun 29, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> I just got confirmation from AMD that they will fix this in the next driver release.


Great!  Thanks for the info.
This is good news, as it means CPU-Z and MSI Afterburner should get fixed too.
(and probably Speedfan as well)

Feature suggestion, if I may?

Currently, nowhere does GPU-Z list the AMD Radeon GPU series code name, only the actual GPU model name.
Many GPU-Z users will know these well, but yet many others do not.

Could you please add the series code name e.g. *Polaris* in my case, to TWO locations:
1) As a tooltip when mouse pointer is rested over the GPU name box, in my case the one saying "*Ellesmere*".
2) As textual info, along with GPU name to the Advanced tab, choose the section of that that is best.
(Maybe General section is best, or whatever one you see fit.)


----------



## regorwin56 (Jun 29, 2022)

Naki said:


> Great!  Thanks for the info.
> This is good news, as it means CPU-Z and MSI Afterburner should get fixed too.
> 
> Feature suggestion, if I may?
> ...


I got the idea from CPU Z Whether GPU Z can display the end code of the chip (400) and Revision (A1)

Like the GP107 in the picture - 400 Revision A1

In the Advanced tab show more details of this part


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 29, 2022)

regorwin56 said:


> Revision


As far as I'm aware they are always A1, so adding such a readout serves no purpose


----------



## regorwin56 (Jun 29, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> As far as I'm aware they are always A1, so adding such a readout serves no purpose


understand


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 29, 2022)

AMD says 22.6.1 fixes the readings bug, could someone test to confirm?


----------



## rpsgc (Jun 29, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> AMD says 22.6.1 fixes the readings bug, could someone test to confirm?



Can confirm.


----------



## Naki (Jun 29, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> AMD says 22.6.1 fixes the readings bug, could someone test to confirm?



Yes, thanks!  All working fine on my PC with RX 480 card in it, and Windows 11 OS.

Have to step away from PC for now but will include screenshots too a bit later on..

EDIT: Main tab -->






And Sensors tab -->


----------



## StefanM (Jun 29, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> AMD says 22.6.1 fixes the readings bug, could someone test to confirm?



Not for me... (before s.o. asks: i rebooted after installation)


----------



## Boombastik (Jun 29, 2022)

@W1zzard for my rx580 the problem is fixed with 22.6.1 driver.


----------



## Naki (Jun 29, 2022)

@StefanM - I think yours is a separate, unrelated laptop GPU issue, IIRC. And thus needing a separate, other fix.


----------



## regorwin56 (Jun 29, 2022)

I just tested AMD Pro 22.Q2 Driver
22.6.1 driver I just saw I will test it later



rockit00 said:


> Yes Sir, and possibly HWmonitor also. I am going to install it to check with 22.5.2. edit: I can't check it with 22.5.2 as I have reverted back to 22.5.1. The latest version of HWmonitor shows my RX580 and other values working normally. CPU-Z sees the RX 580 but no clocks. GPU-Z sees my RX 580 but no clocks.


I would like to ask if the speedfan problem has been completely solved after using the 22.6.1 driver.


----------



## Naki (Jun 29, 2022)

I do not use Speedfan, but can confirm both GPU-Z, as well as CPU-Z are fixed now.

Working CPU-Z screenshot below - see the Clocks, Core & Memory lines.


----------



## regorwin56 (Jun 29, 2022)

I tested 22.6.1 and it works for CPU Z and GPU Z issues


----------



## StefanM (Jul 26, 2022)

Naki said:


> @StefanM - I think yours is a separate, unrelated laptop GPU issue, IIRC. And thus needing a separate, other fix.


Whatever was broken, it has been fixed in 22.7.1


----------



## regorwin56 (Jul 27, 2022)

StefanM said:


> Whatever was broken, it has been fixed in 22.7.1


Is it the same for GPUZ2.46 ?
 If using GPU Z 2.46 in a 22.7.1 driven computer will it work like GPUZ 2.47 in your picture?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 27, 2022)

regorwin56 said:


> If using GPU Z 2.46 in a 22.7.1 driven computer will it work like GPUZ 2.47 in your picture?


Yes, because AMD fixed the issue in their drivers


----------



## regorwin56 (Jul 27, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> Yes, because AMD fixed the issue in their drivers


There are Vega cores included (? 


StefanM said:


> Not for me... (before s.o. asks: i rebooted after installation)



In his previous dialogue Vega is useless under 22.6.1 driver

So I wonder if AMD has further fixed this issue in the 22.7.1 driver

and wondered if this 22.7.1 driver would also work on older GPU Z (like version 2.46)


----------



## StefanM (Jul 28, 2022)

regorwin56 said:


> There are Vega cores included (?
> 
> 
> In his previous dialogue Vega is useless under 22.6.1 driver
> ...



I can roll back to GPU-Z 2.4.1 (ignoring the Crimson vs. Adrenaline naming)
Yet older versions do not detect memory size.


----------



## regorwin56 (Jul 28, 2022)

StefanM said:


> I can roll back to GPU-Z 2.4.1 (ignoring the Crimson vs. Adrenaline naming)
> Yet older versions do not detect memory size.


Got it Thx


----------



## regorwin56 (Oct 22, 2022)

After installing the 22.10.2 driver on my friend's 6650XT, some of his information cannot be read (even if the problem still exists after reinstallation) 

(Edit: It seems that even the AMD driver has this problem in VRAM reading)

Wondering if anyone else has encountered


----------



## Naki (Oct 22, 2022)

For comparison, could you take these same screenshots, but with older 22.10.1 driver?

And latest one for Sept 2022 too?


----------



## regorwin56 (Oct 22, 2022)

Naki said:


> For comparison, could you take these same screenshots, but with older 22.10.1 driver?
> 
> And latest one for Sept 2022 too?


I was asking to see if my friend could help I noticed it when I was looking at a picture my friend sent me

Me I can't test it, just wanted to ask if anyone else using the 22.10.2 driver has encountered it


----------



## regorwin56 (Oct 23, 2022)

Naki said:


> For comparison, could you take these same screenshots, but with older 22.10.1 driver?
> 
> And latest one for Sept 2022 too?


Can you ask if you have encountered the same problem after using the 22.10.2 driver


----------



## Naki (Oct 28, 2022)

regorwin56 said:


> Can you ask if you have encountered the same problem after using the 22.10.2 driver


* Works fine for me, but on a much older Radeon RX 480 card 8 GB. 
This is the newest AMD Radeon I own, no access to RX 5000/6000 series here. 

* Already NEW 22.10.3 drivers are out! Tell your friend to try those.
Info + download links here:


			https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-22-10-3


----------



## regorwin56 (Oct 30, 2022)

Naki said:


> * Works fine for me, but on a much older Radeon RX 480 card 8 GB.
> This is the newest AMD Radeon I own, no access to RX 5000/6000 series here.
> 
> * Already NEW 22.10.3 drivers are out! Tell your friend to try those.
> ...


bug has been fixed.

After he installed the 22.10.3 driver, the information reading has returned to normal.

Thx


----------



## Naki (Oct 30, 2022)

Great!  Thanks for letting us know.
I guess it was a known bug in 22.10.2 driver.


----------

